
Apple releases Final Cut Pro X - thisisblurry
http://www.macworld.com/article/160637/2011/06/fcpxnews.html
======
highpass
Check out the incredibly thorough release notes for a list of what's new.
Might need to Instapaper it as it's very, very long.

<http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4589>

~~~
Bud
Entertainingly, that allegedly links to:

<http://www.apple.com/finalcutprox>

Which is a non-existent page. What they meant to say was:

<http://www.apple.com/finalcutpro>

...which does load.

~~~
username3
They fixed it.

------
brk
A friend of mine has posted a more in depth take on it:
[http://chrisduke.tv/1127/final-cut-pro-x-migration-final-
cut...](http://chrisduke.tv/1127/final-cut-pro-x-migration-final-cut-studio-
fcp7-users)

Summary: FCP7 projects won't uprade/import to FCP X. Be careful if you're in
the middle of something or use certain 3rd Party plugins.

------
riobard
Price: $999 -> $299

Happened to many Apple apps that went into Mac App Store.

~~~
jonknee
If you're a user of Motion or Soundtrack you need to pony up another $49 for
each of those. Still a hefty discount if you didn't have the software before,
a minor price increase if you're used to paying the upgrade cost.

~~~
mashmac2
Motion or Compressor... Soundtrack and Color were apparently included in Final
Cut X somehow... they merged them with FCP.

~~~
jonknee
Whoops, thanks for the correction. Long day :).

------
marcusestes
I know a lot of grizzled video Final Cut users who are very nervous about the
"iMoviefication" of the UI. But after reading these reviews I'm feeling
optimistic about Apple's ability to deliver a simplified interface without
sacrificing power-user features.

~~~
cageface
A lot of logic users have similar fears of logic turning into "GarageBand
Pro". Under Apple's care Logic has lagged significantly behind the
competition, but at least it's cheap now.

~~~
bnastic
Lagged in what sense?

~~~
cageface
Features. All Logic's gained under Apple is a half-baked take comping feature
and a cleaned up interface. And a cut-rate bundle price, of course. In the
meantime the other big DAWs have really matured.

------
totalforge
It won't import FCP7 files, but it opens iMovie files. no support for any tape
based capture or export, save some Firewire devices. no third-party (playback,
output, e.g., Kona) hardware support, no third-party codec support. No third
party video plugin support. you cannot send or receive an EDL or XML file for
online editing or finishing. (apparently) cannot apply (audio) effects,
volume, and pan settings to a track. No multitrack audio recording

I like some of the new ideas, but I think I'll be clutching my FCP 7 for a
while yet.

~~~
saturdaysaint
The iPhone parallels practically write themselves, eh?

------
swivelmaster
Here's hoping that the rumors of the death of Logic Pro have been greatly
exaggerated.... Looking forward to a potential Logic Pro X?

~~~
timerickson
Death of Logic Pro?

Logic is in great shape and is loved by producers the world over. Final Cut
was years out of date not only in features, but in UX. Logic is not dead...
not even dying.

~~~
swivelmaster
Eh, friend of a friend who was a "big shot mixing guy in LA" claimed that
Apple was ditching the pro audio space now that ProTools isn't hardware bound
anymore and has been taking more market share.

Then again, Apple has been really quiet about Logic Pro and surprised
everybody with announcements of new versions every time.

~~~
bengl3rt
If this is true I'm switching to MOTU Digital Performer. I've been waiting for
an excuse to anyway.

------
timc3
And they have killed FCP Server. Good news for us I suppose, we offer
migration and integration with our asset management system.

------
cormullion
It is currently attracting more one star reviews than five star reviews in the
Mac App Store...

